# Just as we promised...



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Just as we promised here are pics of me!!:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:







I'm new at this hope it works. :blush:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Well hello Pooh! You sure are beautiful.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she looks so much like my Lexie did...she's beautiful!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Polly's mom said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you so much!! Polly is very beautiful too. :ThankYou:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

MalteseJane said:


> :wub::wub:


 Thank you Maltese Jane, we are so happy to be here! :chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

mdbflorida said:


> Well hello Pooh! You sure are beautiful.


Thanks so much! Boo and Zach are adorable too! I have always loved looking at pics of them. 

:smilie_tischkante: I'm sorry that all of my replies are seperate but I have not learned how to put them all together yet.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Chardy said:


> So cute!!!


 Thanks!!  Yours are so sweet!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! How cute!!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Oh my gosh, she looks so much like my Lexie did...she's beautiful!


 AWWWWE! That is such a touching compliment. :wub::wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my gosh!! How cute!!!!


 Thanks Furbabies mom! You have a house full of cuties!! :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So so cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well Pooh is a good looking dude!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> So so cute!


 Thanks maddysmom! :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, handsome Pooh


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

The A Team said:


> Well Pooh is a good looking dude!!
> :thumbsup:


:blush: Thank You Pat but....No dude here. lol:HistericalSmiley: Pooh is a lady. Sorry we didn't make that clear! Our fault.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi, handsome Pooh


 Thanks zooeysmom.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pooh's mommy said:


> :blush: Thank You Pat but....No dude here. lol:HistericalSmiley: Pooh is a lady. Sorry we didn't make that clear! Our fault.



Oh! I am so sorry!! I was thinking of Pooh Bear.....Love that name!! And I am happy to meet sweet Pooh girl!! :innocent:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

The A Team said:


> Oh! I am so sorry!! I was thinking of Pooh Bear.....Love that name!! And I am happy to meet sweet Pooh girl!! :innocent:


It's okay! It's actually Prissy Pooh but we always just call her Pooh. :thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:blush: Oops, I mean beautiful Pooh!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> :blush: Oops, I mean beautiful Pooh!


It's okay! And thanks again. :thumbsup: Pooh is enjoying all these compliments and so Happy to be part of the SM family!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a beautiful little pup. Happy you joined Pooh.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww sooo cute! Welcome!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

jane and addison said:


> What a beautiful little pup. Happy you joined Pooh.


Thank ya'll so much jane and addison. We are so happy we joined also:chili::chili:







michellerobison said:


> Awww sooo cute! Welcome!


 Thank you michellerobison for the compliment and the warm welcome :biggrin: It means a great deal to us coming from you!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Pooh - you are adorable!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lovely to see your sweet precious face Pooh!!! Kisses!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Great picture what a beautiful Pooh. Neat name too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Pooh! You are very handsome! Where's Piglet?


----------



## Cassana (Apr 11, 2014)

So cute,welcome to SM


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You are a cutie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Cindy your little Pooh is adorable, he has such a kind and sweet little face:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Maglily said:


> You are a cutie!


 Thank you :chili::chili:


Cassana said:


> So cute,welcome to SM


 Thank you and we feel so welcome here :aktion033:


Lou's Mom said:


> Pooh - you are adorable!


 Thank you !!!! Yours are adorable too:biggrin:


MalteseObsessed said:


> Lovely to see your sweet precious face Pooh!!! Kisses!!


 Kiss Kiss Kiss :smootch: Thanks !!!


Ann Mother said:


> Great picture what a beautiful Pooh. Neat name too.


 Awwwwe thank you! :wub:


sherry said:


> Oh Pooh! You are very handsome! Where's Piglet?


Thank you very much:wub: Pooh says she is "Not Sure" where Piglet is :innocent: Hope it's not that pile of stuffing I just cleaned up LOL


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:Cindy your little Pooh is adorable, he has such a kind and sweet little face:wub:


 :blush: THANK YOU Matilda's mommy . Pooh is very sweet and very kind and Very Much a Lady:HistericalSmiley: Her name is Prissy Pooh but over time we have shortened it to Pooh and it just seems to fit her . Your Matilda is beautiful!! Before i joined SM i would log on just to look at pictures and keep up with all of your fluffs. I especially love to see Matilda with her ball :wub: She is a sweetie!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think her name should be 
:wubrincess Prissy Pooh:wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

Awww so Cute!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to SM pretty Pooh and mommy! 

She's such a cute girl and love her name!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Pooh, you're so pretty! I'm glad you joined and already know we love pictures here.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a cutie pie!!!!


----------

